# Which VH album did you listen to?



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Just finished listening to "Fair Warning" - one of my faves with the 1st album. Got to see VH live in 2012 with my wife and 2014 with my youngest son a big fan of EVH. Both great shows and witnessing my wife blown away by EVH was the best part.


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)

don't own any, in fact didn't like them in the 1980s. but as I get older my musical tastes are expanding and I do like some of their stuff now, got their best of cd set. sad news for sure, but we all gotta go sometime. he changed the way music is played, not many can say that. rip ed, you will be missed and thanks for the music.


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

1984😎


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm a sucker for 'Diver Down'.


----------



## morepowder (Apr 30, 2020)

Diver Down, 1984, OU812.

Ironic my favourite VH song is one Eddie played keyboard on while Sammy played guitar.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Saw them in Winnipeg 1984, on that tour, with my brother. He was a total preppy at the time, the dyed hair, a yellow cardigan. We were nosebleed seats back end, I asked him to crash the floor with me but off I went alone, ended up standing almost right under Eddie for an hour, then try and find my bro at an exit, lol. Which doesn’t answer the question, the first album. I think I’ve bought it 5 times now....LP, cassette, CD, digital twice. THE tone.


----------



## gbomb (Oct 18, 2013)

I saw them at their first Canadian appearance at Maple Leaf Gardens in 77' and at the Molson Amphitheatre In the mid 90's. My favorite album is 0U812 and my favorite guitar solo is in the song 'When It's Love'. What a monster player. RIP Edward.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I was never really a fan of the band, but I always loved Eddie's style.

For me, Eruption was enough.

I thought the band was better with Sammy Hagar, but I think many VH fans don't share that opinion.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

5150.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Milkman said:


> I was never really a fan of the band, but I always loved Eddie's style.
> 
> For me, Eruption was enough.
> 
> I thought the band was better with Sammy Hagar, but I think may VH fans don't share that opinion.


I don't look at it like one was better than the other I just look at like they were different bands. Same as AC/DC (AC/DC with Bon Scott or AC/DC with Brian Johnson or Metallica pre Black album or Metallica Black album and on) Just different bands. That's how I look at it.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

All of the early stuff, up to and including '1984'. Lost interest after that. Was never a fan of the writing or the attitude, post Dave. They lost their uniqueness to me and became just another 80s hairmetal band. Still love to listen to that early stuff, though.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Guncho said:


> I don't look at it like one was better than the other I just look at like they were different bands. Same as AC/DC (AC/DC with Bon Scott or AC/DC with Brian Johnson or Metallica pre Black album or Metallica Black album and on) Just different bands. That's how I look at it.



Ok, well I think VH was great in spite of DLR, not because of him. When Sammy came on they gained a singer. DLR was a performer.

What it comes down to for me is Eddie. There's no one album of songs that I really enjoyed. There were one or two songs on pretty much EVERY album that I liked, but again, because of Eddie's playing.

That's just my opinion.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Ok, well I think VH was great in spite of DLR, not because of him. When Sammy came on they gained a singer. DLR was a performer.


That's a fair statement, I would say. Dave wasn't the worst singer in rock, but he was probably technically the worst in the band, going forward. 

But what he lacked in vocal proficiency, he made up for in nearly everything else. He brought stuff the other guys couldn't even think of - especially with their live show. They were such a great live band in those early days. Voted 'the band you least want to open for your band' or something like that. They repeatedly destroyed their headliners.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

1984


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

High/Deaf said:


> All of the early stuff, up to and including '1984'. Lost interest after that. Was never a fan of the writing or the attitude, post Dave. They lost their uniqueness to me and became just another 80s hairmetal band. Still love to listen to that early stuff, though.


Really? You think 5150, OU812, etc sound like Poison, Warrant, etc?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Don't have a favorite album and I never did listen to VH a LOT...compared to other bands ayways. I'd have to say 1984 would have to be my fav since it's most familiar to me. I still (fairly) clearly remember the 1984 show in Edmonton because we walked from the old coliseum to a 7-11 afterwards. We were hanging out when the VH tour bus pulls up, a lady comes out of the front noticing our shirts and hair, and promptly asked us for directions to the coliseum. They got lost lol...wonder if the band was pissed at them? Also, beware of taking instructions from a bunch of drunk 15 year olds.....


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Guncho said:


> Really? You think 5150, OU812, etc sound like Poison, Warrant, etc?


Hair metal extended way beyond those two bands ---- and yes, I did think they sounded like a lot of other bands from that era (some of which they probably influenced).


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I only knew the hits when I was really young (my brother listed to a lot of 1984, and the first album). My neighbor showed me Fair Warning though a few years later, and that's what really got me to dig into their stuff more. So I always have a soft spot for that album.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> That's a fair statement, I would say. Dave wasn't the worst singer in rock, but he was probably technically the worst in the band, going forward.
> 
> But what he lacked in vocal proficiency, he made up for in nearly everything else. He brought stuff the other guys couldn't even think of - especially with their live show. They were such a great live band in those early days. Voted 'the band you least want to open for your band' or something like that. They repeatedly destroyed their headliners.


Yup, but we're talking about albums not shows. Live DLR was a powerhouse, no doubt, but I never saw them live.

I only listened.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Listened to VH 2


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Yup, but we're talking about albums not shows. Live DLR was a powerhouse, no doubt, but I never saw them live.
> 
> I only listened.


Was just thinking that. As I was watching the video "Its only love" I thought "dam Haggar has much better pipes than David Lee Roth". I still prefer VH before Haggar though. Much of the Haggar era VH really has that 80's sound where as Roth era VH just sounds like good rocknroll, if that makes any sense.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Guncho said:


> Really? You think 5150, OU812, etc sound like Poison, Warrant, etc?


It's more how it was produced, rather than the bands necessarily sounding just alike - but VH lost a lot of raw edge, that I think was an interesting and useful part of their sound. As to vocals, I never got into Van Hagar myself, at all. Sammy I just could never get into, the rah rah and commercial sound.

Eddie still did some interesting things later on (say, post Dave), but they didn't blow us away the way the first album in particular did.


----------



## Alsomooh (Jul 12, 2020)

I’d have to listen again to be sure of a ranking, but certainly Fair Warning, Women & Children First, 1984, Diver Down, Balance, and For Unlawful Carnal Knowledge would be contenders. What a terrific band. I have some on vinyl an others on CD.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Last night I listened to VH1 and VH2... so good. I think I'll keep working my way through the catalog for the next while, I'm hearing things I'd forgotten about. Watching my 9 year old daughter air guitar to Eruption put a huge smile on my face right when I needed it last night. She'd never heard it before but it immediately made her start making the guitar playing motions.

As far as DLR/SH- I like them both for different reasons.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I listened to Diver Down today...other than a few tracks that I don’t care for, great album. “Secrets” is a good pop song.


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

I’m waiting to see if anyone picks VanHalen 3 with Gary Cherone.lol.


----------

